# Chyna



## ra7751 (May 24, 2009)

Many of you may remember Chyna....she is our fawn Flemish Giant that came from an abuse case in West Virginia. She came to us nearly 6 years ago. She had been left abandoned in a house where she fought rats for food. She had rat bites all over her as well as all sorts of parasites. She only weighed about 10 pounds when she came here. She was very angry. We worked hard to add weight and gain her trust and it worked. But like so many of our rescues that are admitted in this condition, we wondered just how this would affect her. But she thrived and gained weight....and she began to trust us. Her favorite activity was a stroller ride in the park....she just kicked back and took it all in. She started having some problems and we knew she was having renal issues. And she started presenting urinary incontenance and that hind quarter paresis....all the markers of EC. I started treating her for EC and seemed to have halted the EC...but her kidneys were too damaged from her past problems. I was supporting her with fluids but I could tell she was miserable. I had promised her when she came here that I would never allow her to suffer again.I did the toughest injection I have ever done. She went peacefully. She was our very first Flemish and will always have a special place with us.

_We sent you on a journey not because be didn't love you but because we love you too much to force you to stay._

Binky free Chyna-Bell.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 24, 2009)

Oh Randy I'm so sorry Chyna has crossed over to the Bridge.

It sure sounds like she had the most wonderful life with you. I'm sure she knew just how much all of you loved her.

What a difficult decission you had to make, but in doing so you know she is not suffering any more.

Binky pain free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:Chyna.

Susan :bunnyangel2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 24, 2009)

Thank you for giving her such love in the time she had left, Randy. 

Binky Free, Chyna!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost Chyna. You give all of your rescues such wonderful lives. They are so lucky to have you. Binky free Chyna.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 24, 2009)

We're so sorry for your loss of Chyna-Bell. It's never an easy decision to make, but it was for the best. Thank you for giving her a loving forever home. This always makes us tear up. Binky free big girl. :missyou


----------



## Maureen Las (May 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost Chyna , Randy. 

She was so very very lucky to haveyou after her previous life ....

I'm sure that her time with you made up for her terrible past

Binky free Chyna bell

:cry1:

Maureen


----------



## tonyshuman (May 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry. What a sad life she had, and then she won the bunny jackpot and ended up with you! I am glad she got to spend a happy 6 years with you and learned to trust people again. I am also very sorry that disease finally claimed her, and she was not able to recover totally from the abuse in her young life. Binky free, Chyna, a fighter until the end.


----------



## Sweetie (May 24, 2009)

Binky free Chyna


----------



## anneq (May 24, 2009)

She was blessed to have been found by such a loving person..
Binky-free now, Chyna


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 24, 2009)

so sorry for your loss, she had a great life knowing love and kindness with you.


----------



## SweetSassy (May 24, 2009)

She was blessed to have you. Sorry for your loss. :angelandbunny:



April


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2009)

She had a rough start but ended up with a loving home that cared for her and mended her wounds inside and out. I'm so sorry Randy for your loss.


----------

